# Lost OTA last night...



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

There was rain (not even that heavy) where I get some of my OTA channels from--about 40 miles away. I lost them in the rain--the signals were just not coming in strong enough.

I have a deep fringe Winegard HD8200p and usually the signal is excellent from the towers 40 miles away. Last night, it just wasn't enough for two of them.

Is this common? Should I get a tower and put the antenna on more than my two story roof?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

No, it is not that common. Sounds like water got into the cable connection or pre-amp if you have one. Mine works just as well in the rain or with snow on it. I'm talking heavy rain and no problems.


----------

